# Reputable Mini Golden Breeder in New England



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

HAHAHHA... sorry- no disrespect intended but I seriously lol when I read the title.

There is no such thing.
There IS a mix of cocker to GR that has been TM 'Comfort Golden' by a disreputable former Golden breeder in TN/KY area, when she couldn't get over her horrible reputation in Goldens she just made up her own dog.

Know going into this that NO reputable breeder will be involved, NO breeder of correct GRs would ever ever let their pedigree be used in this sort of program, and most importantly probably to a family Cockers have horrid temperaments and health issues. Add those to the GR health issues and you are in for a rough ride. Get insurance.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Comfort Retriever | Miniature Golden Retriever in case anyone is interested in reading about this mix... but OP- really- Goldens are with few exceptions pretty close to the breed standard, which is 23-24 at the shoulder for a boy and 21-22 for girls. And they are very trainable, cuddly and the very best of pedigrees would sell for nowhere close to that 4500 cost of a cocker mix.... without half the health issues.

So, now I have perused this site... she seems to be using poodles now instead of cockers- but back when she TM the name, she was using cockers... 

assuming this is now just another doodle breeder, OP, again, don't expect to find good breeders-


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

If you're looking for a smaller dog with a similar personality to goldens, I've heard that Cavalier King Charles Spaniels are pretty darn close.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks for listing the site. It look like all the puppies go to their new homes already spayed and neutered


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just to be clear, there is no such thing as a miniature Golden Retriever, and there is definitely no such thing as a "reputable breeder" of them.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

*Interesting* website making some *interesting* claims, like that this is a “registered” breed that they invented. But the fine print says they are breeding Golden Retrievers to miniature poodles - and charging $4000 to $4500 for a mixed breed puppy. Thank you for posting the link Prism. I had heard of this but hadn’t seen the website before. Let they buyer beware.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

even more interesting....Mini Retrievers | Golden Retriever Breeder | DoodleQuest


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm going to barf.
This is on the website:

(I'd like to point out that my girl is all of these things, although she is sadly not trademarked for my protection )

A comfortable size family dog (20-55 lbs.) Hypoallergenic
Decreased shedding
Increased longevity
Parents health tested
Trademarked for your protection
Wonderful temperament
Intelligent and trainable
Excellent with children and animals
100% lovable

These are the most unattractive breeding dogs, did you look at the photos? Ugh.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

DeannaLaine said:


> We are looking for a Miniature Golden/Comfort Gold Retriever from reputable breeder in New England, which turns out to be much more difficult than we expected. Does anyone have a personal experience with a Mini Golden breeder anywhere in New England? Recommendations much appreciated!


LOL, not to sound harsh, but the words "Miniature Golden" and "reputable breeder" do not belong in the same sentence. NO ethical, reputable breeder would ever produce these things.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

1. Why would you even want a mini golden retriever? That sounds like the stupidest thing possible. Can you even imagine telling somebody that your dog is a mini golden retriever without feeling stupid????? 

2. Sit down and look at AKC's breed list. 

Every time you have somebody looking for something stupid (mini golden retriever), there's a perfectly good breed out there that is a purebred, bred to very specific qualities, produced by outstanding breeders, have a long storied breed history... out there that is actually more ideal.

Considering that golden retrievers are a big dog with certain exercise and training needs, they are not for everyone. Whether you are up in age or live in one of those big city closet sized apartments on the 10th floor or whatever in a dangerous "no walk" area... you probably do not want a golden retriever. 

There are small breeds out there which are treated badly by popular regard (all the mock stuff about peke's and yorkies) + there are relatively unknown breeds that would be better fits for some homes where space and ability to exercise are not quite up to snuff.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

nolefan said:


> I'm going to barf.
> This is on the website:
> 
> (I'd like to point out that my girl is all of these things, although she is sadly not trademarked for my protection )
> ...


Yeah- I was looking at the one stud dog, he is clearly badly undershot... and all the ears are so badly set on all but a couple- eww. Who'd want an offspring that's promised to be ugly? Ew.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

There is a "mini Golden Retriever" that I have run into a few times at one of our parks. She is definitely cute - looks like a Golden with slightly curlier ears and a big Cocker Spaniel smile (the slightly wider jaw). 

But.

She is basically the same size as my dog - all of about 6 or 7 pounds lighter than my pure bred, well-bred Golden Retriever from a reputable breeder. Her bones are finer, but she is about the same height as my girl. They are even the same colour. 

I just don't get why someone would want to pay thousands of dollars for a mixed breed dog they could find in a shelter. There are for SURE Golden x Cocker Spaniels in shelters. There is nothing wrong with rescuing one from a shelter. There is a LOT wrong with supporting a disreputable breeder who is convincing people to spend their money on a mixed breed dog.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

DeannaLaine said:


> We are looking for a Miniature Golden/Comfort Gold Retriever from reputable breeder in New England, which turns out to be much more difficult than we expected. Does anyone have a personal experience with a Mini Golden breeder anywhere in New England? Recommendations much appreciated!





This place has mini-retrievers, they actually look very close to pure-bred goldens however a lot of their dogs are 35-45 pounds, which you could probably find in an AKC golden pup too. She uses cavalier king charles spaniel's, and poodles instead of cockers. Also her pups are not too expensive, and she has retired adults for sale too. Not sure about any health clearances?

Good luck!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

emmakfricke do you have any idea of the health issues with each of these breeds? KCS have eye issues, patella problems, heart murmurs... just a start of the list. Poodles have their own list of problem. If you group this together with the issues the GR has... testiing alone on your breeding stock would put you in debt. If this place has pups (MIXED BREED PUPS) that are not too expensive... I can promise you that there has been no testing done. The shelters are full of poodle mixes... RESCUE! But like Prism suggest, get insurance!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a 45, 48 and 52 pound purebred CKC registered golden girls.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

puddles everywhere said:


> emmakfricke do you have any idea of the health issues with each of these breeds? KCS have eye issues, patella problems, heart murmurs... just a start of the list. Poodles have their own list of problem. If you group this together with the issues the GR has... testiing alone on your breeding stock would put you in debt. If this place has pups (MIXED BREED PUPS) that are not too expensive... I can promise you that there has been no testing done. The shelters are full of poodle mixes... RESCUE! But like Prism suggest, get insurance!



Hey now...I'm on your side. I would never pay that much for a mixed breed pup, let alone a pup with no health testing. This site is for giving people advice, and I gave her some advice IF she decided she still wanted to go in that direction. 

Trust me I'm an AKC health clearance only type of gal  Just trying to help.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

EmmaKFricke said:


> Hey now...I'm on your side. I would never pay that much for a mixed breed pup, let alone a pup with no health testing. This site is for giving people advice, and I gave her some advice IF she decided she still wanted to go in that direction.


But why would you advise somebody to do something you would never do yourself?

Sometimes when people ask for advice, the advice they get isn't always what they want to hear, but it is what they need to hear.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Some people don't care about what they're getting. Who am I to tell them their opinion is wrong? Different strokes for different folks


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

EmmaKFricke said:


> Some people don't care about what they're getting. Who am I to tell them their opinion is wrong?


I'm going to say that when you throw out advice that you personally would never take yourself for a variety of reasons, it shows a lack of care or concern on the subject and does end up devaluing your opinion in the eyes of other people. 

I'm saying this in part because this is a forum dedicated to the purebred golden retriever. This is not a "general pet" forum where majority of people don't even care if the dogs are a specific breed or other. 

The mind boggles at the idea of recommending a breeder who is mixing crap with crap to produce crap. And majority of the "purebred" dogs behind the mixes are crap with all kinds of structure and health issues which are clear enough to see at a glance. If the breeders were breeding these purebreds to others of the same breed, they would be struggling to sell puppies because the quality is MIA. 

And all that's basically what you are supporting if you recommend such a breeder to anyone, even if the recommendation itself is carelessly meant.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Look, no need to come at me. There is no need for hostility and there is no place for that here. I am learning something new every day


----------



## IndigoJen (Apr 22, 2018)

nolefan said:


> These are the most unattractive breeding dogs, did you look at the photos? Ugh.


Couldn't agree more! I actually backed up and said "Eeee" when I saw the poor dam (Holly). Their jaws look.... just..wrong!

(edit to add - CarolinaMom is right, this was disrespectful & I apologize. I don't understand why anyone would prefer these mixes over a pure golden, but to each her own.)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ok all........I am going to step in here. 

There is no need to be rude or disrespectful to another member because you may or may not agree with their viewpoint or opinions...... 

Everyone is entitled to their own point of view and opinions, if you can't post a comment without being rude or disrespectful, then maybe you should take a step back. 

Many of the members have dogs of different breeds besides a Golden, there are members who have horses, cats, chickens, etc. 

All members and All Goldens are welcome regardless of where your Golden came from......whether it be from a reputable breeder, a BYB, a rescued golden from a shelter or GR Rescue, or someone got their dog from a person on Craigslist that needed to rehome it. And this also includes Golden mixes..... 

If you have a difference of opinion or viewpoint, do it respectfully......


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You would be surprised how small a female golden retriever from show lines is. Golden retrievers are considered medium sized dogs not large. I would investigate some reputable golden retriever breeders if size is your concern. The BYB ones tend to be larger, and a male also tends to be much larger than a female.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm sorry if I came across rude earlier. 

That sharpness came from my reaction on clicking one of the links posted (and now removed) out of curiosity to see what a mix between a 15 # breed and a 70# breed looked like. The dogs I saw were in horrific shape. It was what I would consider a puppy mill. 

I don't think we should be encouraging people to buy from breeders like that.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

We need to keep in mind that we cannot hope to inform or educate when the first reactions to some questions are to ridicule and offend the poster. Sometimes it is not 'what is said' in a reply to a question, but 'how it is said', showing a little consideration and respect when someone posts a legitimate question in their mind, regardless whether one thinks it is foolish or not, is more likely to keep them open for considering the responses they may get.

As for the 'general pet' comment, we all love and value our best friends, our dogs, because it may not be a priority in our lives to have a 'purebred' dog, that does not mean we are less caring of where our dogs come from, less knowledgeable or able to contribute on a dog forum than those who choose the purebred route. We are all here because we love our dogs, our pets, perhaps to contribute where we able, and potentially to learn what we may not know.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Charliethree said:


> We need to keep in mind that we cannot hope to inform or educate when the first reactions to some questions are to ridicule and offend the poster. Sometimes it is not 'what is said' in a reply to a question, but 'how it is said', showing a little consideration and respect when someone posts a legitimate question in their mind, regardless whether one thinks it is foolish or not, is more likely to keep them open for considering the responses they may get.


I have to stand by what I said ages ago on this thread (the old comments) about the concept of producing "miniature" golden retrievers. My first reaction is pretty legit along the lines that if you care anything at all about this breed, you do not want to see it end up in the hands of people who will breed the dogs with anything and everything. And breeding a golden retriever to some of these breeds is about as disgusting as a video currently going around FB with a pug dog tied with a rooster. 




> As for the 'general pet' comment, we all love and value our best friends, our dogs, because it may not be a priority in our lives to have a 'purebred' dog, that does not mean we are less caring of where our dogs come from, less knowledgeable or able to contribute on a dog forum than those who choose the purebred route. We are all here because we love our dogs, our pets, perhaps to contribute where we able, and potentially to learn what we may not know.


But this is a golden retriever forum.

It is not a General Pet Forum. <= Which there are out there.

Years ago when I signed up as a member here, I had specific questions concerning my Jacks (who was a very young dog back then). 

I signed up with a number of forums - including general pet forums. 

This group stuck more with me because it IS a purebred forum. It is right there in the name. Even though members and admins seem to be trying to blur the lines between breeds, this is still a golden retriever forum.

If it were a general pet group, I guarantee I would be posting ten million pictures and posts every day in the main discussion area regarding my families other pets - including my cat, birds, and family dogs... and so on. :laugh:

Because this is a golden retriever forum, we do expect to see less about mixed breeds and more about celebrating this very specific breed for what it is. And if this forum wants the respect of diehard golden retriever people, it really doesn't want to go down the road of encouraging the deliberate production of mixed breeds.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Again I'd like to remind everyone to keep the Forum Rules in mind when making comments....... 

If this thread continues to go in the direction it has been going, it may end up being closed and posts reviewed for Forum Violations.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I think it is sickening to promote mixed breed dogs for sale by breeders (greeders) on the Golden Retriever Forum. As long as people are willing to put the money into the greeders pocket books they are part of the problem.  

If someone wants a mixed breed dog please go through a reputable Rescue or reputable shelter so you don't line the pockets of the greeders. 

As we each gain knowledge let's be part of the solution and not the problem.

Megora wrote: "My first reaction is pretty legit along the lines that if you care anything at all about this breed, you do not want to see it end up in the hands of people who will breed the dogs with anything and everything."


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok, real fast and simple. There is no such think as a miniature golden retriever. Yes some purebred Golden retrievers are small and some are big, however there are several color differences but no mini golden retrievers. OP I would ask you to research AKC,UKC and golden retriever club of america. They are all good ways of educating yourself, if you purchase from this place you are allowing them to keep breeding in a irresponsible way.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I repeat- you cannot hope to educate, to open minds to different perspectives if the one who has asked the original question is 'run off' by rude and disparaging remarks.

When I registered for this forum I saw no rules that stated only 'purebred' goldens, and topics relating to them were allowed to be discussed, I saw no rule that said one had to 'qualify' to be a member by owning a purebred golden or any dog at all. 

I do not promote nor condone the indiscriminate breeding of dogs for profit, often in conditions less than livable, barely survivable, bearable for any dog but the very people who need help in understanding why it is so wrong, so important not to support such breeders, are the ones who are being chastised and run off - the opportunity to inform and educate is being eliminated when that happens.

If the goal is to educate then it needs to be done with consideration and respect for everyone who reads this forum.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@solinvictus - thank you for understanding what I was trying to say and making the point much clearer than I did.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

How is what I said disparaging?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

FWIW - I've been here for like 6 years (almost??) with two mutts. Bear was a golden mix and Gypsy is a whoseitwhatsit retriever mix of some kind. The forum has been abundantly welcoming to me, regardless of Bear's parentage. 

I do agree regarding choosing a reputable breeder first that meets your needs. I like bigger dogs, so the breeder I went with, even the girls, should be on the higher end of breed standard. But there is a BIG spectrum (or so it seems) of weights. Girls typically weigh 55-65 lbs. I'm sure there are reputable breeders who consistently have girls on the smaller side of the spectrum (closer to the 55lb mark). 

There's also other breed options if the golden ends up being just too large. I've heard Cavalier King Charles Spaniels are very similar to goldens in personality and they come in a delightful 11-18 lb package. Granted they have their own health issues (iirc neurological issues is a big concern) and you would need to research their own breed standard and COE. Of course there are also a variety of dogs in rescue up for adoption that might fit your needs. Rescue can be frustrating though cause you're expecting 1 thing and you get something else. (Bear was estimated to be over 100 lbs by the rescue cause of his size and paws @ 8 weeks... he topped out around 78 lbs when he was fat; Gypsy was estimated to be in the 50-60lb range based on size as a puppy... she topped out at 35lbs)


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Brave wrote: "I've been here for like 6 years (almost??) with two mutts. Bear was a golden mix and Gypsy is a whoseitwhatsit retriever mix of some kind. The forum has been abundantly welcoming to me, regardless of Bear's parentage."

I have always followed your stories of your dogs and feel they are part of my extended family. 

Yes as it should be. All our dogs are loved family members and are priceless treasures and through our words they become part of the forum family. We cheer for accomplishments made, we pray for healing when sick, we grieve when one of us loses our companions. They all deserve our love no matter where they started from as they had no choice.

But we do have a choice. 

If you know better do better.

Support reputable rescues, reputable shelters and reputable breeders.

Please do not promote greeders as again (generic you) are then part of the problem and not the solution


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Even though members and admins seem to be trying to blur the lines between breeds, this is still a golden retriever forum.


I'm not a an Admin but I will address this since most likely Admin will not see this post since they take care of the Technical Operations of the Forum and handle any Technical problems. 

I don't believe anyone is trying to "blur the lines" or is advocating "irresponsible" breeding practices. 

The Forum has many Sections with multiple Sub-forums within those sections, _*there's something for everyone*_. There's a Sub-forum for "Other Pets" so the members with cats, other breeds of dogs, horses, etc. can share their other family members. 

When an opportunity is presented to "educate" someone or provide helpful/useful information, that opportunity is usually missed when it's done so in a rude manner....

ETA: Try to do the best you can to provide information without being rude, insulting or condescending. Ultimately it's the individual's choice and the choices they make they have to live with regardless of how you feel about it or whether you agree or not. 

The Mod Team asks members to keep the Forum Rules in mind when making posts so they conform to those Rules and to be respectful of one another's viewpoints/opinions.


----------



## IndigoJen (Apr 22, 2018)

Here are the rules, just in case anyone wants to review them:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/suggestions-feature-requests-messages-admin/83116-grf-board-rules-registration-agreement.html

I was guilty of #8/#13 & will try to avoid that in the future - it was a LONG day at work and I wasn't on my best behavior.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Because I think this thread is in danger of taking this forum right back to a negative passive aggressive place....

Here's pictures of lovely purebred dogs to cheer everyone up. TGIF!

We all need to get outside and enjoy time with our dogs. 

Me personally - this includes taking my old man to the petstore asap and spoiling him rotten because we all never know what tomorrow brings.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Megora said:


> Because I think this thread is in danger of taking this forum right back to a negative passive aggressive place....
> 
> Here's pictures of lovely purebred dogs to cheer everyone up. TGIF!
> 
> ...


You're the queen of passive aggressive Kate. People have left the forum because of you. Not me and yes I called you Megoda before and you thought it funny and then you though it mean. I was having fun with you.

Are pictures of purebred dogs just a nudge on your part saying mini Goldens are wrong?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I like you Kate. People like you boost the arousal of a dead forum. And hey, you're kinda intelligent too although too blunt at times.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@GC - pictures of happy purebred dogs are intended to cheer up people and stop the nosepicking and backbiting.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok guys this thread is not going in any informative direction anymore is on the verge of being reviewed for violations. So sorry but this thread is now closed !!


----------

